# Lancer [Fate/Stay] vs Zero [Megaman]



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 22, 2012)

Two humanoid people things fight each other.

Scenario 1: Speed equal

Scenario 2: Speed equal, both Lacners fight.

I'll just say this is the strongest version of Zero, since I'm not too knowledgeable about Megaman.

How effective is Gae Bolg against robots anyway?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 22, 2012)

Most Powerful version of Zero should be him with his Original Body from the MMZ continuity. Either that or Composite Zero, in which case he's gonna have a TimeStop move and a fuckton of Weapons.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 22, 2012)

Zero has a fuckton of abilities, especially the Dark Hold which, as stated before, stops time.

The problem is Gae-Bolg should be capable of one-shotting him the moment Lancer calls its name

So it can go either way


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 22, 2012)

Gae Bolg still requires to be in range to be activated.
Nasu said that Archer can potentially survive Gae Bolg by constantly stepping out of the spear's range before Lancer could activate it.
Of course that theorizes the enemy knows Gae Bolg's ability and its "weakness"

Still, Lancer needs to get into melee range to activate Gae Bolg.
Although he can also choose to throw his spear with the concentrated power superior to Saber's Excalibur.


----------



## Sygurgh (Jul 22, 2012)

Superior to Excalibur?


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes it took 6 petals our of rio-aias while excalibur took only 3-4.


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 22, 2012)

Rho Aias with only 4 petals out of the 7 managed to block a good portion of Excalibur's power.

The thrown version of Gae Bolg destroyed Rho Aias with all 7 of its petals.
There's also Nasu's claim from an interview that characters who are tough enough to survive Excalibur can be taken down via Gae Bolg.
Albeit the latter was implied to be more because of Gae Bolg's causality warping hax.


----------



## Sygurgh (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you talking about Heaven’s Feel? If you are then you have to take Pegasus into account.


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 22, 2012)

Sygurgh said:


> Are you talking about Heaven?s Feel? If you are then you have to take Pegasus into account.


I did.
Belerophon is an A+ rank Noble Phantasm

Excalibur is ranks as A++

We know from suplementary material that the "+" signs are multiplier.

An A rank Noble Phantasm has the power of 200

A+ rank is 2 x 200 = 400

Excalibur is 3 x 200 = 600

In short the 4 petals of Rho Aias took 1/3 of Excalibur's output.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Zero has a fuckton of abilities, especially the Dark Hold which, as stated before, stops time.
> 
> The problem is Gae-Bolg should be capable of one-shotting him the moment Lancer calls its name
> 
> So it can go either way



While Gae Bolg is capable of attacking artificial hearts, there's still the problem of Zero is still a robot.


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 22, 2012)

Being a conceptual weapon, Gae Bolg's targeting may still work.
It would strike the thing closest to the concept of "heart" for Zero.
Of course that's just a theory without any evidence.

Anyways, the real issue is whether Zero has ways to harm Lancer.
You know, the usual deal with Servant immunities.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Being a conceptual weapon, Gae Bolg's targeting may still work.
> It would strike the thing closest to the concept of "heart" for Zero.
> Of course that's just a theory without any evidence.



Like I said, he could attack artificial hearts but there's still the issue of Zero being a robot. As in, he's not gonna die in one hit since the attack also combines the anti-regen curse + barbs as the clincher for its instant kill on flesh & blood opponents. Here's the thing, Zero's not flesh & blood. He could still function as much as he did when he was just a torso and X had a gaping hole in him and those didn't particularly kill the both of them.



> Anyways, the real issue is whether Zero has ways to harm Lancer.
> You know, the usual deal with Servant immunities.



I'd assume the immunity would be off otherwise this wouldn't be fair considering he wouldn't be able to touch him. Otherwise if he did he'd wreck him. When Zero fought Omega in Zero 3, his second form was a giant mech.



Not to mention fight someone like Sigma who can particularly damage him since Zero tanked the destruction of the Space Colony Eurasia.

Anyone who'd wanna look up Zero's Saber

here


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 22, 2012)

Welp, this is why I should talk to people before I make a match on a verse I've only played one level on.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 22, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Anyways, the real issue is whether Zero has ways to harm Lancer.
> You know, the usual deal with Servant immunities.



Said immunities being?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 22, 2012)

Regular weapons don't work on servants since they're spirits.


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like I said, he could attack artificial hearts but there's still the issue of Zero being a robot. As in, he's not gonna die in one hit since the attack also combines the anti-regen curse + barbs as the clincher for its instant kill on flesh & blood opponents. Here's the thing, Zero's not flesh & blood. He could still function as much as he did when he was just a torso and X had a gaping hole in him and those didn't particularly kill the both of them.


 Well, the barbs released by Gae Bolg would mess up Zero's body from the inside out.
So the extend of damage would be far more than just the removal of "heart".

Still, good point on the anti-regen curse likely being ineffective.





> I'd assume the immunity would be off otherwise this wouldn't be fair considering he wouldn't be able to touch him. Otherwise if he did he'd wreck him. When Zero fought Omega in Zero 3, his second form was a giant mech.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention fight someone like Sigma who can particularly damage him since Zero tanked the destruction of the Space Colony Eurasia.


Technically, unless the OP declares so the Servant immunities are on.
It's just like intangibility in that regard.

Of course, Servant immmunities are unfair against someone who doesn't use magic, neither has the ability to harm spirits. 

Although so does the ability to stop time when the enemy has no way to resist its effects.

As for who takes down who, lancer has the thrown version of Gae Bolg which apparently has concentrated power comparable or superior to Excalibur.

So I believe both sides have the method to take down each other.

BTW, how fast is Zero?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 22, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> BTW, how fast is Zero?



Outran the explosion of the Neo Arcadia Tower at the end of Zero 1. And that was using his weakest body


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Well, the barbs released by Gae Bolg would mess up Zero's body from the inside out.
> So the extend of damage would be far more than just the removal of "heart".
> 
> Still, good point on the anti-regen curse likely being ineffective.
> ...



Speed is equal anyway. 

Though from what I've seen and heard. Dandy found out he's in the Hypersonic+ range for being fast enough to outrun the explosion of Copy X in Zero 1.



> Outran the explosion of the Neo Arcadia Tower at the end of Zero 1. And that was using his weakest body



That


----------



## Weather (Jul 22, 2012)

> BTW, how fast is Zero?



Double digit hypersonic+ as he outran the explosion made after he killed Copy X with his weakest body, said explosion starting only a few meters before him.


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 22, 2012)

Not every explosion is equal.
Unless it can be proven that the explosion was caused by some equivalent of gasoline or TNT, that feat is dubious.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 22, 2012)

So, I know Nasu is a pretty reliable author and such, but I don't recall it ever filling up someone's insides with thorns when it hit them. At least, from all I've learned about Lancer from my friends and such.


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 22, 2012)

It's a "retcon" from Nasu. Albeit IIRC it's also mentioned in the stat screen of the game.

Well, in FSN, Gae Bolg's curse was never used successfully on anyone.
Saber had her supernatural luck
Other times Gae Bolg's primary ability was never invoked.

I may need to check the scene between Bazett and Lancer, the only time Gae Bolg was used to full effect.
If there's none of it, we may just call it a hyperbole.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> So, I know Nasu is a pretty reliable author and such, but I don't recall it ever filling up someone's insides with thorns when it hit them. At least, from all I've learned about Lancer from my friends and such.



It does that. Even when Gae Bolg was used in Extra that description of barb thorns was used.


----------



## Asune (Jul 22, 2012)

iirc, Zero was still able to attack right after his heart was pierced


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

Asune said:


> iirc, Zero was still able to attack right after his heart was pierced



He and X got blasted by Sigma and Zero was already a torso at that point.


----------



## Asune (Jul 22, 2012)

Well the reploids have something like an emergency reserve of energy for situations like that. iirc Zero gave his reserve to X after blasting himself against Vile's rider armor, this caused X to fully recover

EDIT: Also is important to remember that Zero didn't died when his heart was pierced, he just fained and after that hid himself to autorepair his body..... Yet if he faints it still would count as his defeat no?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh lord, his tanking of the Space Colony is worse than I thought

If he managed to destroy the Colony:


*Spoiler*: __ 












Fails and returns to being a Maverick:


*Spoiler*: __ 













here


----------



## Asune (Jul 22, 2012)

That would give him something like large city durability no?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

Kinda reminded me that Maverick Zero is a monster.


----------



## Asune (Jul 22, 2012)

But besides that durability feat, Maverick Zero doesn't have a real DC feat no?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 22, 2012)

Correct. However, his Genmurei final attack is incredibly powerful


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

Asune said:


> But besides that durability feat, Maverick Zero doesn't have a real DC feat no?



He would still be similar to how he normally is DC wise, just with a little extra perks and tougher.


----------



## Asune (Jul 22, 2012)

Enough to oneshot X (Even if he is using armors), Let's consider that Gaea Armor is the most durable.
Then, how much durability would have Gaea X?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

Asune said:


> Enough to oneshot X (Even if he is using armors), Let's consider that Gaea Armor is the most durable.
> Then, how much durability would have Gaea X?



Ultimate Armor would be his best though.

And most likely higher than what he is in base. Considering he can take hits from Sigma.


----------



## Asune (Jul 22, 2012)

Ultimate Armor can be killed by spikes. Gaea cannot


I'll never understand how spikes can kill a reploid


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

Reploids are weak against gameplay mechanics. And X is weak against Capcom.


----------



## Asune (Jul 22, 2012)

lol.

So what would be X durability with his most powerful armor.
Using this we could state a DC for Maverick Zero.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

Asune said:


> lol.
> 
> So what would be X durability with his most powerful armor.
> Using this we could state a DC for Maverick Zero.



Like I said, essentially just higher than what he normally is in base for armors (X takes hits from Sigma who can damage Zero).

And DC would be easy since they have to be powerful enough to damage each other + Sigma.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 22, 2012)

X ate a huge missile to the face in X2 and survived, with no armor on.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 22, 2012)

Isn't there that one panel in HF where regular casuality manipulating, gae bolg can be be stopped by any magic shield, if it's strong enough/high enough rank. This guy posted it in meta but I never saw where it was from in the VN nor verified but it seemed legit.

edit here's the panel.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd imagine it'd be similar to the thrown Gae Bolg vs Rho Aias scene if it was actually feasible.


----------



## Barioth (Jul 23, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Zero has a fuckton of abilities, especially the Dark Hold which, as stated before, stops time.
> 
> The problem is Gae-Bolg should be capable of one-shotting him the moment Lancer calls its name
> 
> So it can go either way



Mmmmm Zero has been shown to have Doppelganger skills I recall. Megaman X6 I remember having Shell Sheldon equipment for Zero. It deflects and double the damage mechanics wise. I can live without the double damage; but the deflect give or take.


----------

